
Net taxes could arrive by this fall - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/Net+taxes+could+arrive+by+this+fall/2100-1028_3-6186193.html?tag=nefd.lede
======
yubrew
This is ridiculous. Instead of increasing taxes, how about actually
controlling your spending? So many people seem to be under the illusion that
more money will help solve problems with their _spending habits_.

in this respect, our public officials really are representing us. "About 43%
of American families spend more than they earn each year."
<http://moneycentral.msn.com/content/SavingandDebt/P70581.asp>

------
run4yourlives
Not to worry, the internet is designed to route around this "problem" and will
do so, whether the politicians like it or not.

Like the RIAA and MPAA, they can't win this battle. The sooner they realize
that the better.

